# Is it definitly a girl if they couldn't see anything between legs???



## kris85

Well we found out a few days ago we're having a girl.. which is lovely and to be honest I would have been with either, its healthy which is the main thing..

But now I'm freaking out a little that maybe they got it wrong? It's a silly thing to worry about but I hear it happens. I'm thinking of starting to shop soon and we've told everyone already so no doubt we'll get lots of girl stuff.

My concern is the technician basically looked from the bum and the legs were kind stretched out and said theres nothing between the legs so looks like its a girl - then said to remember there's always a small chance it could be wrong.

I didn't think much of it at the time but now I look back I remember reading that to check if its a girl they look for the 3 lines which I dont think he did unless he just didnt say.. 

I know he wouldnt have told us if he wasnt sure but isnt it possible the boy bits were just hiding? I'm contemplating a private scan but we just dont have the spare money right now

Arrgg!! sorry for the freak out.. I just need reassurance before I go buy a crap load of girl stuff (i really dont want to go gender neutral) 

Do they get it wrong often???


----------



## Jalanis22

kris85 said:


> Well we found out a few days ago we're having a girl.. which is lovely and to be honest I would have been with either, its healthy which is the main thing..
> 
> But now I'm freaking out a little that maybe they got it wrong? It's a silly thing to worry about but I hear it happens. I'm thinking of starting to shop soon and we've told everyone already so no doubt we'll get lots of girl stuff.
> 
> My concern is the technician basically looked from the bum and the legs were kind stretched out and said theres nothing between the legs so looks like its a girl - then said to remember there's always a small chance it could be wrong.
> 
> I didn't think much of it at the time but now I look back I remember reading that to check if its a girl they look for the 3 lines which I dont think he did unless he just didnt say..
> 
> I know he wouldnt have told us if he wasnt sure but isnt it possible the boy bits were just hiding? I'm contemplating a private scan but we just dont have the spare money right now
> 
> Arrgg!! sorry for the freak out.. I just need reassurance before I go buy a crap load of girl stuff (i really dont want to go gender neutral)
> 
> Do they get it wrong often???


My daughters scan had like \ | / between the legs nothing popped out.


----------



## kris85

Well it wasn't a super clear image and I wasn't wearing my glasses but all I could see was the outline of the bum and legs sticking out, couldn't see if there were the lines and the guy didn't mention it..


----------



## Misscalais

Did you get a potty shot on the scan? Sometimes their junk can be hidden but if he said girl he's probably right :)


----------



## Loup89

I had my scan about 2 weeks ago and same thing almost. I was so convinced we were having a boy I still can't quite believe we're having a girl! She showed us between the legs and pointed out the 3 lines but to be honest I'm not sure I saw them and said she couldn't see any dangly bits so she thinks it's a girl although can't be 100% well that was good enough at the time but now I can't stop thinking what if she's wrong!
I'm having a private scan end of this month so we can get a video of bubs but also to check she was right. Everyone tells me to stop thinking about it and accept it's a girl but I don't want her to be wrong, everyone I've known to have a boy it was very obvious at the scan which reassures me a little.


----------



## Gizzyy

I'm the same I had my scan at 21 weeks and didn't see no dangly bits she checked a few times. Didn't show me the lines but said 'I think we're looking at a princess' hope she's right as I've started buying girls stuff!!


----------



## ChristiansMum

I was exactly the same when pregnant with DD (because I forgot my glasses!) and I was worried she was a boy and it was just tucked round or something we went for a 3D scan at 28wks to make sure. My worry was also because I know of 3 people being told wrong but she is defo a girl x


----------



## squirrel.

Are you having another scan anytime soon? If you aren't sure then I would wait until the next one to start buying things. If it were me, if the technician said 'it looks like' or 'I think it is' then I would be a bit wary. Mistaking a baby girl for boy when in actual fact it's a girl is quite rare, as once they see obvious testes and penis, there's not much margin for error. Mistaking a baby boy for a girl is more common (I don't know how common, but I know quite a few people who this happened to), as they can miss the boy parts if they're in the wrong position. If they didn't see the three clear lines of the girl parts then I would want another scan to be sure.

I too am wary, but that's just because I have all these stories of mistaken gender rolling through my head. We had a private gender scan at 16 weeks and the sonographer showed me clear three lines between the legs with nothing sticking out and was very confident when telling me my baby is a girl. I have my 20 week anomaly scan coming up at the end of the month and I will feel a lot more confident if they confirm she' a girl at that scan. I have bought some clothes for her as I was really excited, but there is an element of reserve in my thinking.

In all likelihood your baby is a girl if they told you so, but if you have another scan coming up that might be the reassurance you need.

x


----------



## kris85

Thanks ladies.. unfortunately that was my last scan (unless something is wrong obviously). I'm seriously tempted to get a private scan now just to be sure - I've been reading that it can happen a bit where they say girl because the boy bits are just not seen but it just turns out they were tucked away somewhere

I just think unless they can actually see girl parts I don't think I'm going to be convinced. 

We think now for a piece of mind and before forking out money for clothes we will come up with the money to do it. I actually wouldn't care if it did turn out to be a boy but I would feel bad as my MIL has already started shopping lol


----------



## emicakess

After reading this thread I've decided to just keep all the tags and receipts of everything we buy just in case! Haha :) That way we can just return things.


----------



## jopascoe

I'm 17 weeks and my sons bits where there it couldn't be missed :))


----------



## BigLegEmma

I occasionally worry about this as we have chosen her name and I've bought some girly stuff along with unisex. We were told at 20wk scan and then reconfirmed at 26wk scan that it's a girl, but I still worry they were wrong! It was different staff at each appointment, so I'm sure I'm worrying for nothing, but still, I'm going to ask them to check again at my 32wk scan lol.


----------



## kris85

emicakess said:


> After reading this thread I've decided to just keep all the tags and receipts of everything we buy just in case! Haha :) That way we can just return things.

haha.. sorry to make you paranoid lol. well I caved and got a private scan today and its definitely a girl, she showed me the girl bits and it was pretty obvious, much more than my last scan

I'm glad I did it though for a piece of mind. i'm not normally so paranoid but after reading loads of stories... and the lady that did my scan today said its actually quite common for boys to be mistaken for girls as they can hide their bits in certain angles & she said she always makes sure she can see the girl bits (the 3 lines) before confirming. I wish my other scan did that so I didn't have to fork out for another scan but i guess at the end of the day his job was to make sure bubs was healthy not to spend ages confirming gender! 

but yay for knowing for sure! :happydance:


----------



## emicakess

It's okay!!! I am glad I read this because now I will be sure to pay extra attention to if there are three lines or what lol! :) I never really thought about it before but after my scan in a week I might wonder too... I am pretty sure it will be my last scan too! Well I am glad you got a private scan and your mind is at ease! If I remember correctly it sounds like your DH is going to get his daddies girl ;) (Maybe i am thinking of the wrong person but I think that was you... if it wasnt- oops lol)


----------



## kris85

yeah that was me!!! yes hubby is ecstatic.. especially because I was being so doubtful about it!

yea keep an eye out for the lines! I've come to learn lack of boy bits isnt necessarily a sure thing, but in saying that I'm sure most times it is a girl but its good to have definite confirmation by seeing the actual girl bits :)


----------

